# Kultura > Letërsia shqiptare > Krijime në gjuhë të huaja >  ~~~Poezi  Ne Gjuhe Te Huaj~~~

## selina_21

Poezi ~~ Ne GJuhe ~~ Te Huaj


~~What Is Love?~~

What is Love? 
Is it a folly, 
Is it mirth, or melancholy? 
Joys above, 
Are there many, or not any? 
What is Love? 

If you please, 
A most sweet folly! 
Full of mirth and melancholy: 
Both of these! 
In its sadness worth all gladness, 
If you please! 

Prithee where, 
Goes Love a-hiding? 
Is he long in his abiding 
Anywhere? 
Can you bind him when you find him; 
Prithee, where? 

With spring days 
Love comes and dallies: 
Upon the mountains, through the valleys 
Lie Love's ways. 
Then he leaves you and deceives you 
In spring days.


~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~

~~ I Love You Not Only For What You Are ~~~
~~ But For What I Am When I am With You ~~

----------


## selina_21

~~~Love ~~~

Day by day
Night by night
Kiss by kiss
Touch by touch
Step by step
I fall in love
A love so incomprehensible
So vivid
So unique
So wild, that not even the reign of god could control
A passion so deep
A need so necessary
A want so strong
The universe would not handle
I love you today
Ill love you tomorrow
Ill love you forever..

----------


## selina_21

If I told you l love you.
Would you push me away?
Or would you let me fall into your arms
Where, forever l would stay?

If I told you I needed you
Would you feel the same?
Could you let me need you everyday?
Forever and eternally?
If I told you l hate you

Would you believe the words l say
Would you turn your back on me
And leave me alone to pray?
If l told you l was crying

Would you be right by my side
To put your arms around my shoulders
Until the feelings pass me by?
If l told you everything

Could you still feel the same
Now that you know exactly who l am.
Would you still be mine to claim
If l told you?.....

----------


## selina_21

~~~A Dream within a Dream ~~~

Take this kiss upon thy brow! 
And, in parting from you now, 
Thus much let me avow 
You are not wrong, to deem 
That my days have been a dream; 
Yet if hope has flown away 
In a night, or in a day, 
In a vision, or in none, 
Is it therefore the less gone? 
All that we see or seem 
Is but a dream within a dream. 

I stand amid the roar 
Of a surf-tormented shore, 
And I hold within my hand 
Grains of the golden sand 
How few! yet how they creep 
Through my fingers to the deep, 
While I weepwhile I weep! 
O God! can I not grasp 
Them with a tighter clasp? 
O God! can I not save 
One from the pitiless wave? 
Is all that we see or seem 
But a dream within a dream?

----------


## selina_21

~~~Every Beat Of My Heart ~~~

With every beat of my heart 
I feel yours inside of mine, 
Together they beat as one 
Keeping perfect time. 

With every beat of my heart 
I hear yours inside of mine, 
Our chance to be together 
The beat says it's nearly time. 

With every beat of my heart 
I know that yours does to, 
And every time it pumps 
I know I'm feeling you. 

With every beat of my heart 
I listen close to what it says, 
I hear yours calling mine 
And it knows it must obey. 

With every beat of my heart 
I feel mine loving you, 
And with every beat of yours 
I know you love me too. 

With every beat of my heart 
It hurts when you say good bye, 
And with every beat of my heart 
Drops another tear I cry. 

With every beat of my heart 
I miss you all the more, 
The beat grows ever louder 
Until it's like a thunderous roar. 

For with every beat of my heart 
Inside I feel the pain, 
Right now mine beats alone 
And I'm missing you again. 

With every beat of my heart 
I need yours here to stay, 
For I miss you all the more 
Everytime you go away.

----------


## selina_21

As we grow older together,
As we continue to change with age,
There is one thing that will never change...
I will always keep falling in love with you.

For, you see, each day I love you more,
Today more than yesterday and less than tomorrow.

Your lips speak soft sweetness
Your touch a cool caress
I am lost in your magic
My heart beats within your chest

I think of you each morning
And dream of you each night
I think of your arms being around me
And cannot express my delight

Never have I fallen
But I am quickly on my way
You hold a heart in your hands
That has never before been given away

~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~

Love is the greatest feeling,
Love is like a play,
Love is what I feel for you,
Each and every day,
Love is like a smile,
Love is like a song,
Love is a great emotion,
That keeps us going strong,
I love you with my heart,
My body and my soul,
I love the way I keep loving,
Like a love I can't control,
So remember when your eyes meet mine,
I love you with all my heart,
And I have poured my entire soul into you,
Right from the very start.

~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~

I love you so deeply,
I love you so much,
I love the sound of your voice
And the way that we touch.
I love your warm smile
And your kind, thoughtful way,
The joy that you bring
To my life every day.
I love you today
As I have from the start,
And I'll love you forever
With all of my heart.

~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~


If asked why I love her I would say
Its the sway in her hips,
the thickness in her thighs.
Its the lust in her lips,
the love in her eyes.
Its the softness of her skin,
the silk in her hair
Its the twist in her walk;
its the sweetness in her talk.
Its the way she loves me
that makes me love her each day.
That is what I would say.

~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~

Love me in the Springtime, when all is green and new,
Love me in the Summer, when the sky is oh so blue,
Love me in the Autumn, when the leaves are turning brown,
Love me in the Winter, when the snow is falling down.

Love me when I'm happy, and even when I'm sad,
Love me when I'm good, or when I'm oh so bad,
Love me when I'm pretty, or if my face is plain,
Love me when I'm feeling good, or when I'm feeling pain.

Love me always darlin', in the rain or shining sun,
Love me always darlin', after all is said and done,
Love me always darlin', until all our life is through,
Love me always darlin', for I'll be lovin' you!

----------


## Lit

Ragazza, ke ngaterruar forumin. Do dukeshin me mire tek gjuhet e huaja.

Perkthimi ne anglisht:
In humble english now: Ragazza, this is "gjuhet e huaja" material.

----------


## Diabolis

Dhe mos harro të postosh kush i ka shkruar.

----------


## Viola.V

> ~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~
> 
> Love me in the Springtime, when all is green and new,
> Love me in the Summer, when the sky is oh so blue,
> Love me in the Autumn, when the leaves are turning brown,
> Love me in the Winter, when the snow is falling down.
> 
> Love me when I'm happy, and even when I'm sad,
> Love me when I'm good, or when I'm oh so bad,
> ...


*Quite beautiful poem !*

----------


## AuGuSt_

Nice sounds perfect :D

----------


## freiheit

gedichte von Heinrich heine

Weil ich dich liebe, muß ich fliehend
Dein Antlitz meiden - zürne nicht.
Wie paßt dein Antlitz, schön und blühend,
Zu meinem traurigen Gesicht!

Weil ich dich liebe, wird so bläßlich,
So elend mager mein Gesicht -
Du fändest mich am Ende häßlich -
Ich will dich meiden - zürne nicht.

----------


## HELEN OF TROY

Ένας άγγελος ήρθε πριν λίγο

μου είπε πως σ' αγαπάει μη κλαίς 

μπορεί και τα λουλούδια να μαραίνονται

μα η αγάπη του είναι ακόμα ζωντανή.

----------


## broken_smile

Sono folle di te, amore
che vieni a rintracciare
nei miei trascorsi
questi giocattoli rotti delle mie parole.
Ti faccio dono di tutto
se vuoi,
tanto io sono solo una fanciulla
piena di poesia
e coperta di lacrime salate,
io voglio solo addormentarmi
sulla ripa del cielo stellato
e diventare un dolce vento.

(Alda Merini)

----------


## uj me gaz

Nder vargjet me te bukur te poezise njerezore:

_(Ne kllapa pershtatja ne italishten e sotme dhe shenime sqaruese)
_
La Divina Commedia - Dante Aligheri

INFERNO - Canto V

      ... Poi mi rivolsi a loro e parla' io,
       e cominciai: «Francesca, i tuoi martìri 
 a lagrimar mi fanno tristo e pio. 117

_(Poi mi rivolsi a loro e così parlai: «Francesca, le tue sofferenze mi commuovono sino al pianto.)_

        Ma dimmi: al tempo d'i dolci sospiri,
       a che e come concedette Amore
 che conosceste i dubbiosi disiri?» 120

_(Ma dimmi: nel tempo dei dolci sospiri come si rivelò il vostro reciproco sentimento d'amore?»)_

        E quella a me: «Nessun maggior dolore
       che ricordarsi del tempo felice
 ne la miseria; e ciò sa 'l tuo dottore. 123

_(Ed ella a me: «Nessun dolore è maggiore del ricordo del tempo felice quando si vive nell'infelicità e questo il tuo dotto Maestro ben lo sa.)
_
        Ma s'a conoscer la prima radice
       del nostro amor tu hai cotanto affetto,
       dirò come colui che piange e dice. 126  

_(Ma se tu hai desiderio di sapere l'origine del nostro amore, io, piangendo, a te parlerò.)_

        Noi leggiavamo un giorno per diletto
       di Lancialotto come amor lo strinse:
soli eravamo e sanza alcun sospetto. 129

_(Noi leggevamo un giorno per diletto la storia di Lancillotto del Lago, nel punto in cui egli s'innamora della regina Ginevra, moglie di re Artù. Soli eravamo e senza alcun sospetto di ciò che sarebbe in seguito accaduto.)

(Francesca, figlia di Guido da Polenta, Signore di Ravenna, fu costretta a sposare, per motivi politici, il deforme, zoppo Cianciotto Malatesta, poi, innamoratasi del cognato Paolo, fu trucidata assieme all'amante)._

        Per più fïate li occhi ci sospinse
       quella lettura, e scolorocci il viso;
ma solo un punto fu quel che ci vinse. 132 

_(Francesca continua:
più volte quella lettura ci spinse a guardarci negli occhi e ci fece impallidire. Ma solo un punto fu che ci sospinse a rivelare l'un all'altro il nostro reciproco amore.)_

        Quando leggemmo il disïato riso
       esser basciato da cotanto amante,
questi, che mai da me non fia diviso, 135

_(Quando leggemmo che Lancillottto baciava la bocca sorridente di Ginevra, allora costui, che da me mai sarà diviso,)
_
        la bocca mi basciò tutto tremante.
       Galeotto fu 'l libro e chi lo scrisse:
quel giorno più non vi leggemmo avante». 138 

_(la bocca mi baciò tutto tremante. Galeotto fu il libro e chi lo scrisse e da quel giorno smettemmo la lettura».)_

       Mentre che l'uno spirto questo disse,
       l'altro piangëa; sì che di pietade
       io venni men così com'io morisse.
E caddi come corpo morto cade. 142 

_(Mentre uno spirito parlava, l'altro piangeva, così che di pietà io venni meno e parve ch'io morissi. E caddi come corpo morto cade.

Paolo e Francesca furono uccisi perché colpevoli di amarsi.
Questo episodio di dolcissimo amore tragicamente calpestato è la dimostrazione di quell'errata logica umana che predispone il sì e il no di tutte le cose e che porta gli uomini a vedere il merito e la colpa attraverso le repressioni e le inibizioni causate dalla spessa rete dei propri pregiudizi e preconcetti che modificano e distorgono tutto il bello e il buono della vita.)_

----------


## broken_smile

"Amor, che a nullo amato amar perdona, mi prese del costui piacer sì forte, che, come vedi, ancor non mi abbandona."

ps. jane disa pjese te komedise hyjnore qe te nguliten ne memorje qe me heren e pare kur i lexon e veshtire te harrohen... :)

----------


## Xhenet.M.S.

*Toi

La mélodie qui manquait à mes vers
Le prince charmant qu'attendait mon coeur solitaire
Le héros de mes fantasmes d'enfance
La raison et l'essence de mon existence
Le gardien de mon âme l'empereur de mon coeur
La source de ma joie et de mon bonheur
L'objet de mes tourments et de mes regrets
L'âme soeur que j'ai recherchée depuis des années
Le seul homme que je désire que j'aime
Celui qui m'inspire à qui je dédie mes poèmes
Pour qui je veux vivre lutter et mourir
Avec qui partager ma route mes rêves mon avenir
À qui vouer mon être mes jours et mes nuits...
L'éternel l'unique le grand Amour de ma vie

C'est TOI!*

----------


## Viola.V

> Poezi ~~ Ne GJuhe ~~ Te Huaj
> 
> 
> ~~What Is Love?~~
> 
> What is Love? 
> Is it a folly, 
> Is it mirth, or melancholy? 
> Joys above, 
> ...


---------------------------------------------------------------------------------------
*What is love?*

*by:    Ernest Dowson
Lived:    1867-1900*  
--------------------------------------------------------------------------------



What is Love? 

Is it a folly, 

Is it mirth, or melancholy? 

Joys above, 

Are there many, or not any? 

What is Love? 


If you please, 

A most sweet folly! 

Full of mirth and melancholy: 

Both of these! 

In its sadness worth all gladness, 

If you please! 


Prithee where, 

Goes Love a-hiding? 

Is he long in his abiding 

Anywhere? 

Can you bind him when you find him; 

Prithee, where? 


With spring days 

Love comes and dallies: 

Upon the mountains, through the valleys 

Lie Love's ways. 

Then he leaves you and deceives you 

In spring days.

----------


## alem_de

Tausend mal

Tausend kleine bunte Wolken
ziehen dicht an mir vorbei.
Tausend mal will ich Dich küssen
will mit Dir zusammen sein.

Tausend mal will ich Dir schreiben
und ich wart auf Deinen Brief.
Tausend Jahr werd ich Dich lieben
und vermiß Dich jeden Tag.

Tausend Tränen werd ich weinen
weil ich doch alleine bin.
Tausend mal werd ich mir wünschen
von Dir auch geliebt zu sein.

Tausend mal werd ich Dir dichten
diese meine Worte hier.
Tausend mal werd ich Dir malen
kleine Bilder auch von mir.

Tausend Wünsche hab ich hier
tief in meinem Herzen.
Tausend mal will ich Dich lieben
Tausend mal und noch viel mehr.

----------


## Viola.V

> Ένας άγγελος ήρθε πριν λίγο
> 
> μου είπε πως σ' αγαπάει μη κλαίς 
> 
> μπορεί και τα λουλούδια να μαραίνονται
> 
> μα η αγάπη του είναι ακόμα ζωντανή.


Enas agjelos ine panta koda ja kath'enas 
Na se prostatevi , na min pligothis apo kanenas
I Agapi su itane qe tha meni ja panta zondani
Opu qe na pas , apo to homa mehri sto urano the se akoluthi

----------


## Viola.V

> As we grow older together,
> As we continue to change with age,
> There is one thing that will never change...
> I will always keep falling in love with you.
> 
> For, you see, each day I love you more,
> Today more than yesterday and less than tomorrow.
> 
> Your lips speak soft sweetness
> ...


Selina , asnje nga keto poema nuk qenka e jotja ?! WOW !
Nuk u kushton gje te shkruani emrin e autorit nga i keni sjelle .


*Awry Thoughts Of A Chronic Thinker - Ketu i ke gjetur ?*

----------

